# Marcello Giordani



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Very sad news. He died today of a heart attack at 56. One of the most exciting spinto tenors when he was on.
He was a kind and gentle man. Sadly missed. RIP


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Marcello Giordani in Berlioz's "La Damnation de Faust"*

This is a great loss. I will never forget his performance along with Susan Graham and John Relyea in Berlioz's _La Damnation de Faust_ in the wonderful Live from the Met staging in 2008. He was just really, really stunningly excellent. I have always wished this would have been released on DVD--in fact I even asked some of the folks at the Met store about it last time I was in NYC (three years ago). There is a CD version, but the staging really helps more.

Here's an excerpt I found on YouTube:






_Dona eis requiem sempiternam._


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Tenor Arias*

*Marcello Giordani (tenor), Giovanni Guagliardo (baritone), Maria Arghiracopulos (mezzo-soprano)
Orchestra and Chorus of the Bellini Theatre Catania, Steven Mercurio*

*Link to complete album (13 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m11Pkqh_9wFW-DQZ4_NM6UZPXwPEp-hXE

*Works*

Bellini: Il Pirata
Bellini: Nel furor delle tempeste (from Il Pirata)
Bellini: Per te di vane lagrime (from Il Pirata)
Bellini: Torna, vezzosa Fillide (Chamber Aria from Il Pirata)
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: La fleur que tu m'avais jetée (from Carmen)
Donizetti: Ah! mes amis, quel jour de fête! (from La Fille du Régiment)
Donizetti: La Favorita
Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment
Donizetti: Chacun le sait (from La Fille du Regiment)
Donizetti: Un ange, une femme inconnue (from La Favorite)
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni: Mamma, quel vino (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Pacini: La fidanzata corsa: Son giunto!
Rossini: Asile héréditaire (from Guillaume Tell)
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Verdi: Ah sì ben mio (from Il trovatore)
Verdi: Di quella pira (from Il trovatore)
Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La mia letizia infondere (from I Lombardi)
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Quando le sere al placido (from Luisa Miller)









*Verdi: Jérusalem*

*Marcello Giordani (Gaston), Philippe Rouillon (Le comte de Toulouse), Roberto Scandiuzzi (Roger), Daniel Borowski (Ademar), Simon Edwards (Raymond), Marina Mescheriakova (Hélène), Hélène Le Corre (Isaure), Wolfgang Barta (Un soldat), Slobodan Stankovic (Un Héraut/L'Émir de Ramla)*

*Link to complete album (59 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kyesU5dqTj6B3fv71XItv0qP2ZGZTU8PU


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Not meaning to offend any fans, but I've never been able to enjoy Giordani. He never had a free technique and always sounded forced, with the slow vibrato tending toward wobble that seems to afflict so many modern singers.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I heard him sing Benvenuto Cellini at the Met, a role that he once described as the "most difficult" in his repertory. I liked him better than most. Very sad to hear this.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour


----------

